# 16' Alumacraft V Boat Rebuild



## Ashtel (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the front deck is stripped off - found a couple nests under the decking.

I am going to start a running thread on here because I am not the most savy when it comes to these type of projects. I would love any recommendations and/or help that anyone could.

The goal is to strip all the current carpeting and lay vinyl throughout. There are also a couple custom ideas that I have been kicking around for tackle storage and flush mounting my hummingbird.

When I get home I will upload more pictures of the process - this was the only picture that I took on my phone.

First question: I pull all the foam and flooring, best way to check for leaks is to turn the lights off and shine a light through? What should I be using to patch up any leaks? Currently I need to turn my bilge pump on every hour or so and it spits out a decent amount of water.

I will update more when I get home - thanks for any help.


----------



## RivRunR (Nov 29, 2012)

After you pull the foam and flooring, the best way to start checking for leaks is to just put some water inside the boat and look at the hull underneath. Patching will depend on what you find.


----------



## Ashtel (Nov 30, 2012)

Well - a little update.

The foam seems to be the hardest part at this stage. Side compartments stripped off. Foam pulled from both side compartments and the front. Next is the main part of the boat.

However, it looks like this boat was built pretty stable - so I will be keeping all the floor braces.


----------



## shawnfish (Nov 30, 2012)

i second putting water in it to check for leaks. has the foam absorbed any water? if not there is probally not any leaks. if the foam isnt water logged i would leave it in and just make sure there is a channel for water to drain towards the stern. i also second leaving the floor braces in and putting some sort of side support back where the side boxes were although its not going it but some will have a different opinion. sweet boat, cant wait to see more....


----------



## Ashtel (Nov 30, 2012)

Foam towards the back and on the sides was water logged.

To be specific it was water logged behind were the live well was, I haven't yet pulled the last piece of floor panel, but I would guess all that foam is water logged.

When I had the boat out this summer I had to run the bilge more than I would like so I know there is a couple leaks.

Thanks for stopping by and taking a look!

I would love recommendations etc.

Below is the diagram I am starting for the new boat layout (yes I have major artist skills LOL)

Squares with the circles are seat mounts. I am bringing the front deck back about 2 feet or so to add 2 storage compartments. I am also looking at making the front panel fold up for battery storage.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 1, 2012)

Foam foam foam.

Seems any tool that is flat and has a lot of backbone does the trick on the foam.

Crow bar has been a great tool.. lol

Should be done with all the foam and floor by Sunday night.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 3, 2012)

Foam is gone!

Found 6 pinholes so far in the bottom of the boat. Thinking JB weld should patch these up - suggestions?

Tonight or tomorrow is power washing, then starts the leak test and patching.

I am also looking at repainting the inside - I have been told roll on bedliner? Anyone else have any products they used? I want to keep it similar to the light blue color already inside.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 4, 2012)

Front toilet piping installed. LOL jk

We are running pvc for the wiring, we have fire proof tubing inside the pvc to protect against any electrical fires. All wiring will be done through the hose inside the pvc. The pvc is just to protect a little more from water etc. 

All holes were patched last night - with a total of 7 holes. I forgot pictures of that.

More updates to come. 

Got some light grey bed liner which will go on the inside of the boat for cosmetics and more sealant.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok - so quick update:

Electrical piping installed.

All holes patched, 7 in total. I used an aluminum repair kit from cabelas, had great reviews and talked to a few people that swear by it:

https://www.cabelas.com/boat-care-appearance-cabelas-aluminum-boat-patch-1.shtml

Sanding started for the roll on bed liner.

Foam seems to be the most expensive - anyone have any suggestions? The strip down the right hand side was one can.... Looks to be about 30 cans I would need.

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## russ010 (Dec 5, 2012)

If you've already taken the foam out, I wouldn't even put any back in. If you feel that you need it, then just use the pool noodles that kids float on in the swimming pool. 

Or you can use the foam that you took out, put it back in some large plastic trash bags, and stuff it under the transom. 


You're going to get all kinds of responses on foam from this site - and to each their own. Your boat is wide enough that hopefully you're never in a position to flip it over, but foam is a little extra security if you do. I've rebuilt 4-5 boats and I take out any foam I can get to. I fish in some rough water too that has seen 3-4' waves, and I never had a problem as long as I didn't try to think I was bigger than the water. Put a good BIG bilge pump in there (I like the 1000gph +) to take care of any water that you may take on and pump it out. Also use a 1-1/8" plug and hose and you won't have a problem in a boat that size.


----------



## bigwave (Dec 5, 2012)

russ010 said:


> If you've already taken the foam out, I wouldn't even put any back in. If you feel that you need it, then just use the pool noodles that kids float on in the swimming pool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 5, 2012)

From the pics that looks like "Great Stuff", which is NOT closed cell foam and should never be used since it will absorb water.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 5, 2012)

RivRunR said:


> From the pics that looks like "Great Stuff", which is NOT closed cell foam and should never be used since it will absorb water.



Yeah I learned that one after the test can! Thanks for pointing out though.

I was thinking a couple sheets of closed cell foam and cut to shape?


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep, or the pool noodle suggestion was a good one. Looks like you could just lay those in between the stringers without much effort. I've seen them at the Dollar Store for under $1 this time of year, FWIW.


----------



## jetmech (Dec 5, 2012)

Great looking project you have there. I have a thread going in the Boat House section called "lightweight decking" I have 7 foot by 19.5 inch wide sheets of aircraft floor boards that are made up of 2 thin layers of fiberglass with a honeycomb material in the middle. 1 sheet weighs only 8 lbs. would you be interested in being the test subject to try out for you decking. I would give you 2 sheets to try out, you would just have to pay for shipping. I have access to around 50 sheets of this. Let me know if you would be willing to test these out . I dont own a boat but want to purchase one next year or i would be testing this. I think this would be an awesome alternative to plywood as it is very heavy. Thanks


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 12, 2012)

Quick update.

Haven't had a ton of time in the boat - but we are getting some serious sanding done.

Picture attached.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 12, 2012)

That thing is lookin clean, nice deep jon there too, what r u gonna do with it? Fish in big water or offshore?


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 17, 2012)

Sanding is coming along.

Primer came in and have bed liner ready to go.

Should finish sanding tonight and start priming mid week.

Also have some sample vinyl coming this week to make a final color selection for the interior.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 18, 2012)

Another quick update.

All sanding has been completed. Primer has been applied to the back tray (picture attached).

Tonight the whole boat should be completed with primer.


----------



## RivRunR (Dec 18, 2012)

Lookin good !


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 19, 2012)

Inside priming is done!

Actually turned out better than I thought. Bed liner is next.


----------



## PitFishin' (Dec 19, 2012)

Lookin good! looks around the same size as mine. Im gonna follow and see how she turns out. ive been terrible at updating my thread. just got my foam in.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 26, 2012)

Quick after Christmas update.

Bed liner was a bust for the interior walls. Don't know if it was the amateur in me or just wasn't what I was thinking, but it looked like crap.

We started in the back tray and were not receiving the look I was going for so we scrapped it all.

Instead we have choose to lay the bed liner on the bottom of the boat (out of site) for more sealant (attached are a couple of pictures).

I am just going to pick up some regular paint for the interior.

Should have the interior paint done by this weekend.


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sweet lookin boat you got goin bud, what all you got planned for her?


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Gators.

The original plan was to just replace the carpet with Vinyl.

That is still the plan but it has become a much bigger project now. Once we stripped the foam we ran into 7 pin holes that were visible that needed patching, after patching we water tested and also turned the lights off in the garage with a big spot light underneath the boat to check for more leaks; we found a couple more as well that have since been patched.

After sanding for days we were ready for bed liner.

Bed Liner has been applied to the bottom of the boat after I decided it didn't look right for the sides (this should provide some extra sealant as well).

We started painting the interior last night - it is turning out great! I absolutely love the color (pictures attached).

Next on the list is to rewire the boat after the second coat of paint.

As to what the boat will be used for, I am an avid flat head catfisherman and sturgeon guy. Attached are a couple of pictures from last year on the river. This boat will be used mainly for the river and for BIG fish [-o< .


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 30, 2012)

Second coat of paint will be going on tonight.

In the meantime my buddy Luke took on the project of cleaning up the live well and installing the new lights.

Man did it turn out nice. Lights on both side of the live well that will run to the switch board in the back.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 31, 2012)

Second coat applied - picked up some clear coat last night that will either go on tonight or tomorrow for more protection.

Starting to look a little like a boat...


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## Ashtel (Dec 31, 2012)

Foam problem solved. This is one sheet of 2x4x8. Should only need one more.


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 2, 2013)

Foam on the bottom done.

I used 2" think for the bottom and layed 1" over the top.

On board charger installed as well.


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 8, 2013)

All wiring laid.

Received my 8 gang switch panel - played around with that a bit.

Started cutting new floors. Project moving along.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

do you know which power wire is which coming out of the conduit? I don't know if you number labeled them or what... I only have a few wires in the front and back, and each go to their own circuit board/switch so I didn't have to label them... just wondering how you're keeping up with them


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 8, 2013)

All are labeled, still a mess until we can mount the switch panel - which has to be done after the flooring.

Old wood still in back of boat so we can walk around etc.

Floor should be done by this weekend.

Finally starting to look like a boat~!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 8, 2013)

looks great so far! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 19, 2013)

Boat is still moving along. Most of the floor is complete now with just the extension to the front deck left.

Was also able to install the rope lighting in the front of the boat, turned out great!


----------



## panFried (Jan 19, 2013)

That's pretty sweet! I really like the lighting set-up.


----------



## Kochy (Jan 20, 2013)

Where'd you get the light strip roll? I'm looking to do that to my boat.


----------



## panFried (Jan 20, 2013)

Kochy if you find out, put an extra roll in the pass box because I'm after you


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 21, 2013)

Kochy said:


> Where'd you get the light strip roll? I'm looking to do that to my boat.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Boat-Accen..._Accessories_Gear&vxp=mtr&hash=item41685c687f

I put a bead of silicone along each side of the LED strip.

Got the extension to the floor cut out tonight. Gives way more space in the front and feels great.

Was also able to find a hose for the front to hide wires that matched the paint perfectly!


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok - so was able to finish the extended deck.

We used cardboard to get the angles right for the bottom side. Cut a piece - shave it, use it as a template.

We were also able to cut the front hatch and pre-install the cig lighter adapters (which illuminate blue, these will be hardwired to the accessory battery).

Ordered Vinyl a couple days ago and only have a few more pieces of wood to cut.

Lighting in the boat is not complete, but can't complete until the vinyl arrives.


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 25, 2013)

Put a little time into the front extension deck securing it.

Riveted a L bracket peice to the back of both boards and will to the top and bottom sides after the vinyl is laid.

Also going to split the compartment with another brace.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

Love the lights. That's really bumpin.


----------



## Ashtel (Jan 25, 2013)

Front light HIDS came in the mail the other day too!


----------



## Ashtel (Feb 6, 2013)

Well - been waiting on a ton of stuff in the mail.

Got another light strip because I liked them so much - installing inside of all the cabinets and also under the back tray.

Vinyl also arrived and we started cutting some strips for the back tray and the cabinets.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 7, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Looks great man!!! Love the big flat head!!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow greatwork, good to see another v boat!! I might have to utilize those lights as well, looking for something like that in red so I can look up and still see in the dark when setting out the longlines.


----------



## Ashtel (Feb 18, 2013)

Well it's been awhile since my last update - been waiting on parts and had a couple fishing trips I went on.

Back to the boat. We have installed the new front deck storage compartments and they look great!

We also vinyled the front hatchand fully installed the cig lighters.

The livewell has a new addition with a 500 gph re-circulator.

We should be close to vinyling the floor this week.

It's getting so close I can taste it!


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Ashtel (Feb 19, 2013)

Well - When you are at a standstill - it's time to bring out the big guns.

A HUGE thanks to a buddy fisherdave for spending the evening with me on the boat. He was able to come over at 5:45 PM and we all left right around 2 am.

I'm going to let the pictures do the talking:


----------



## bigwave (Feb 19, 2013)

That stuff looks great....when your finished could you give us an estimate on the cost for the vinyl. Looks kinda easy to do. Great job. [-o<


----------



## Ashtel (Feb 19, 2013)

I can give you an update right now.

I went a little overboard and am going to be vinyling all the cupboards to - so I bought 30' of vinyl from Cabelas for $270.00, I may even be short a few feet. 

I would say total cost for the vinyl, glue, and trowel would run right around 300.00 or less if you don't need 30'.


----------



## jetmech (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks really good.


----------



## Ashtel (Feb 25, 2013)

Another great weekend of movement on the boat.

All decking secured - we used stainless screws with finishing washers, it looks great!

Also was able to install the front driving HID's and all the other floor lighting.

Seat plates sanded and installed.

Started working on painting the side compartments, primer yesterday, paint today.

May be done this week!


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 26, 2013)

DUDE! All I can say is awesome! =D> =D> =D> What are the little stips of metal that you used to trim out the edges of the front and back decks? I like those. I would like to get those for mine when I'm in the home stretch.


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the lights .You gave me some good ideas . I should be done with the frme work on mine this weekend . Looks great dude !!!!


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 8, 2013)

Been a little time since my last update, we were having some problems with my new design of the cabinets.

Before the side cabinet only had a hinge for about half the cabinet, that has since been changed, we were able to notch the top board back and inlay the same hinge, now the whole cabinet opens and I am debating if I want to keep it for general storage or convert it to a rod locker.

Lights have been installed inside the cabinet for easy viewing at night.


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 8, 2013)

New toy arrived today as well~!


----------



## ChitownBasser (Mar 9, 2013)

Now that is a toy. Nice.


----------



## bleumunkie (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice work. I like the lights. How much weight would you estimate you added?


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 9, 2013)

Boat buckles added to the trailer.

Right side compartment complete, added two locking latches, one on each side.

Right side compartment is painted and ready for install tonight.


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 11, 2013)

Well - the boat project is coming to a close - 2 more boards to cut, a couple hinges to secure and she will be water ready.

Second to last session started with some Johnnie Walker:

Console is done, installed a foot controlled tilt/trim switch for the tiller motor:

New toy installed - this ram mount sit so high it's almost at eye level! Sweet!

Live well is the last project - Tuesday sounds like the day it should be complete.. See you on the water soon!

When I'm done am going to see if I can put a slideshow together of the whole build - should be cool.


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 14, 2013)

Project started December 15th - Project Complete March 13th, not to bad in my book!

Picture heavy post - wheel bearings done on the trailer, all other accessories added, boat complete and water ready! ENJOY!


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 14, 2013)

Awsume job ! I'm putting final coat of paint on mine tnite


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 14, 2013)

What did you end painting the out side of the boat ?


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 14, 2013)

walleyejoe said:


> What did you end painting the out side of the boat ?



Haven't yet - that's going to be a summer project - not enough space in the garage.


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 14, 2013)

I know what you mean . You've gave me a lot of good ideas espacialy the lights .Hopfully I'll have the carpet in this weekend Can't wait to see what it looks like :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome job Ashtel, You really have come along ways, very thought out.....now enjoy her.....I am right behind ya and I started mine last feb.......... :lol:


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 14, 2013)

_Hey let me know how you like that 998. I’m just wondering if the pic’s are that good in real life. I’m sure that is in display mode. I’m considering one. 

Thanks. _


----------



## Ashtel (Mar 14, 2013)

Country Dave said:


> _Hey let me know how you like that 998. I’m just wondering if the pic’s are that good in real life. I’m sure that is in display mode. I’m considering one.
> 
> Thanks. _



Will do! The screen is amazingly clear while in Simulation mode - tonight is water test so I will give an update as to how the 998 runs and how the transducer mount is working.


----------



## Bluetick1955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice boat


----------



## Country Dave (Mar 14, 2013)

Ashtel said:


> Country Dave said:
> 
> 
> > _Hey let me know how you like that 998. I’m just wondering if the pic’s are that good in real life. I’m sure that is in display mode. I’m considering one.
> ...




_That would be awesome. Thanks so much, and great job on the build. _ =D>


----------



## Ashtel (Sep 18, 2013)

Well the new remodeled boat puts big fish in it!!!


----------



## stomper (Sep 18, 2013)

Awsome build but I think you might have to make your live well a bit bigger. Beautiful sturgeon. Where are you fishing that you caught that. Lots of those out in the BC rivers up here in Canada. There has even been a few of them caught from the lake I live on, but that was a long time ago, nothing recently.


----------



## Ashtel (Sep 23, 2013)

We have them in the St. Croix river here in Minnesota. These are Lake Sturgeon however, I believe the ones you are speaking of in BC are white sturgeon and grow to about 10x the size of lake sturgeon.


----------

